# My new beast !



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not a detailing thread as such but I will give a bit of a background to the processes involved, the finished photos and a little photo shoot that I did.

Back on Good Friday I picked up my new car. I've been after one of these for a while and this came up and it was too good to resist. It had my name written all over it.

Over the space of 3 days I fully detailed the car. The car was 3 months old when I picked it up from the dealer so it had a fair few swirl marks and the alloys looked like they had never been cleaned properly. Other than that the car was in pretty good condition. One thing to note was that there was a Gen3 Glasscoat sticker on the windscreen which implied that this had been applied to the car at some point before I bought it.

Process and Products:
*Engine bay - Meguiars APC and AF Dressle sprayed on, left for 4-5 hours and then buffed up.
*Wheels - cleaned with AF Revolution and Car Chem Revolt. Sealed with Gtechniq C1 and tyres dressed with Gtechniq T1 x 2 coats (the inners and some outer spokes are matte black - C1 darkened them slightly which improved the look).
*Snowfoamed - Car Chem SF
*Washed 2BM - Koch Chemie Nano Magic Shampoo. Dried using a Dodo Juice Yellow Supersoft towel
*De-tar - Autosmart Tardis
*Iron Contaminants - Carpro Iron X followed by a quick clay with the Carbon Collective clay mitt.
* Wheel Arches - Adam's wheel arch spray on the front and Grechniq I1 on the rear fabric linings
*Polished - DAS6 and Megs 205 and CG Black Optics microfibre cutting and finishing pads followed by Gtechniq Panel Wipe.
*LSP - Gyeon Can Coat x 2 coats
*Roof Arches - Autosmart Topaz
*Windows - clayed with Carbon Collective clay mitt, polished with Carpro Ceriglass, wiped down with Carpro Eraser followed by the application of Carpro Forte. 3 coats to windscreen and back window, 1 coat to side windows.
*Trim - Gtechniq C4
*Exhaust / rear valance - Britemax Twins and Gtechniq C1 / Gyeon Can Coat
*Kick Plates - polished with Britemax Twins
*Interior - Megs APC and AF Spritz on the plastics
*Leather / Alcantara - Furniture Clinic Cleaner and Protector / Gtechniq I1 on Alcantara
Mats / Carpets - Gtechniq I1
Rubber Seals - Swissvax Seal Feed

Point to note: after snowfoaming and washing the car there was no protection to see on the car. So Gen3 Glasscoat didn't last long then !

Now the photos following the detail of my new RCZ R !











































































































































































































































A little photo shoot 













































Thanks for looking


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking motor!!!

Enjoy :thumb:

Number plate change?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Always liked the look of these, you're a lucky person.

Does it have a wood-burning stove fitted? (pic 10) Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Always liked the look of these, you're a lucky person.
> 
> Does it have a wood-burning stove fitted? (pic 10) Sorry, couldn't resist...


Oi! You made me go back and count the photos to see what you were on about!

Very nice car as well, especially in that "R" trim:thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a lovely car Kerry, looks stunning in white. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lovely motor :thumb:
Bit of a rare beast, yet to see one in the flesh, enjoy :driver:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks good, the best looking Peugeot I think has ever been made. I'm not a French car fan but this model has gone some way to changing that!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are very nice cars. 

I can't remember ever seeing the R model on the road.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats a beaut, something thats unique and different to the norm golf r,fez St. You hardly ever see an r version and that's why I love it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Did the Can coat add much after the Megs 205.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Lovely, bet you will notice the extra performance!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

holy s*** - that's a peugeot?! gorgeous


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely looking motor mate and it's looking great. Always hard with white cars to get the finish compared to blacks etc. I am also interested in your thoughts on Can coat as I ve looked at this a few times


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Love the new car Kerry an absolute beauty


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a sweet looking car fella, enjoy :driver:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Cracking motor!!!
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:
> 
> Number plate change?


The 64 plate was on whilst I waited for the DVLA to transfer my private plate. There's a couple of photos with my private reg on - the KT number plate 



slim_boy_fat said:


> Always liked the look of these, you're a lucky person.
> 
> Does it have a wood-burning stove fitted? (pic 10) Sorry, couldn't resist...


Lol - yes I knew someone would pick up on that 



rory1992 said:


> Thats a beaut, something thats unique and different to the norm golf r,fez St. You hardly ever see an r version and that's why I love it.


Exactly why I wanted one. I like to be different 



bradleymarky said:


> Did the Can coat add much after the Megs 205.





Stu Mac said:


> Lovely looking motor mate and it's looking great. Always hard with white cars to get the finish compared to blacks etc. I am also interested in your thoughts on Can coat as I ve looked at this a few times


I love Can Coat. I first applied it to our LR Discovery4 about a year ago. Was so impressed I applied it to my ex RCZ for winter. It leaves a great gloss and shine on white paint so for me it was the obvious choice for the LSP on this one. I will also top it with a wax from time to time in the summer - just because  - but in winter it will just be Can Coat as it does help to keep the car cleaner for longer. I did also forget to mention that Carpro Reload 2015 was applied the day after Can Coat to help prevent water spotting.



scottk said:


> Lovely, bet you will notice the extra performance!


This is my third RCZ. The other two were both 156 bhp. The difference in power is immense and took a bit of getting used to at first and still surprises when you really floor it. Still returning 40mpg though even when it's run hard. I've fitted a K&N Filter and only use Shell V Power, which is an excellent combination.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

XXX , very nice numbr plate :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a Peugeot at its best, jammy thing.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely jubbly Kerry chuffed you got what you wanted. I'd have loved to have seen the sales reps face when he/she saw the condition of your previous car 
Daz


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

These things are so rare and underrated! Best Pugs ever. 

Congrats on the new beast, it's looking great.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

bugger the wifes just looked over my shoulder seen your car and a mmmmm came from her lips (we're on the lookout for a new car) Just had to tell her no chance I wouldn't fit in one plus the daughter wants an Evo (ChrisJD's machine) she has seen on here .You do own a stunner though Kerry
Daz


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

zippo said:


> lovely jubbly Kerry chuffed you got what you wanted. I'd have loved to have seen the sales reps face when he/she saw the condition of your previous car
> Daz


Thanks zippo 

I got an excellent price for it as it was year end. They did comment they had never had a car look so good. The dealer sold it within 2 days 



hovnojede said:


> These things are so rare and underrated! Best Pugs ever.
> 
> Congrats on the new beast, it's looking great.


Absolutely  it's a great car to drive


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Can I just ask one question? 
How do you find the brakes? 
I actually work for alcon who supply the brakes as standard so it would be good to hear some real world feedback


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

zippo said:


> bugger the wifes just looked over my shoulder seen your car and a mmmmm came from her lips (we're on the lookout for a new car) Just had to tell her no chance I wouldn't fit in one plus the daughter wants an Evo she has seen on here .You do own a stunner though Kerry
> Daz


Lol obviously your wife had great taste 



smifeune said:


> Can I just ask one question?
> How do you find the brakes?
> I actually work for alcon who supply the brakes as standard so it would be good to hear some real world feedback


There have been some issues reported of squealing brakes on the early RCZ Rs and some owners have had new brakes fitted under warranty. I do believe that changes were made to them and so far mine has not had this issue. I have to say though the brakes are excellent and stop you on a sixpence.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah we had a revision on the calipers for squealing so we revised a few items which stopped the problem. Glad to hear they're doing their job as intended.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks great...lots of power from a 1.6


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes keeps it very good on fuel economy which is a big plus


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd only just got used to the previous colour of your RCZ! Typical woman always changing your mind!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

matt-rudd said:


> I'd only just got used to the previous colour of your RCZ! Typical woman always changing your mind!


Gotta keep up Matt


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

My friends just bought a new a RCZ and was really impressed by how nice the interior was, had a good quality feel to it.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Kerry, but you know I already think that!

Really pleased for you, congrats!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I really wasn't expecting those kind of responses ( with it being French) but thanks for all your kind comments. Only around 180 registered in the UK so it is a bit of a rarity


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks great! I see you have returned to white.. Stunning


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely work as always, Blueberry, and congratulations on the new car! I always have loved the look of these, and to have the penultimate version... Well... It doesn't get better than that! :thumb:

The curvy black roof and crisp white paint will make this very fun to detail, and test new product's on, too... :buffer:

- Steampunk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great. The rear bulges put me in mind of the original Bat Mobile. May happy ownership ensue.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Kerry, really enjoy your threads and weird to see you back in a white car after that crazy Red you had, (White suits the RCZ better imo).

Nice to see you using Reload 15' also, I think reload really works with White. I know you have cancoat underneath.

I'm a massive RCZ fan, love a good looking coupe and the R will make a great purchase, beautiful lines. Look forward to more pictures with different waxes!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very very nice new car Kez ,looks great


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Does it have the furry wheel arch liners? My 508SW has them and they are a [email protected] to keep clean...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic Kerry, really enjoy your threads and weird to see you back in a white car after that crazy Red you had, (White suits the RCZ better imo).
> 
> Nice to see you using Reload 15' also, I think reload really works with White. I know you have cancoat underneath.
> 
> I'm a massive RCZ fan, love a good looking coupe and the R will make a great purchase, beautiful lines. Look forward to more pictures with different waxes!


Thanks gally  yes it will give me chance to try many waxes



Black Magic Detail said:


> very very nice new car Kez ,looks great


Thanks Stevie :thumbup:



Farquhar said:


> Does it have the furry wheel arch liners? My 508SW has them and they are a [email protected] to keep clean...


Yes it does. I use Gtechniq I1 on them. Spray it on, brush it in thoroughly and they hardly get dirty.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's lovely Kerry, a Peugeot at its best.

SWMBO has a 208 and it's a cracking little car.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I Was behind one of these on the motorway tonight in slow moving traffic .It gave me a chance to weigh it up . _I like black cars as a rule so just pick that colour_ Just like this one was in black but what i did notice was how the colour killed the sexy and powerful lines, while your choice of white emphasises every line and curve on the car . Dealers i've been told are knocking £500 off in trade ins in white, to me your car looked a lot better in white.I'm due a new car in the near future while the resale isn't anything to worry about I think I'll be giving the colour of it a lot more thought instead of just signing for black to keep swmbo silenced Very nice car Kerry the colour might be the cause of a divorce but hey ho life sucks
Daz


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

zippo said:


> I Was behind one of these on the motorway tonight in slow moving traffic .It gave me a chance to weigh it up . _I like black cars as a rule so just pick that colour_ Just like this one was in black but what i did notice was how the colour killed the sexy and powerful lines, while your choice of white emphasises every line and curve on the car . Dealers i've been told are knocking £500 off in trade ins in white, to me your car looked a lot better in white.I'm due a new car in the near future while the resale isn't anything to worry about I think I'll be giving the colour of it a lot more thought instead of just signing for black to keep swmbo silenced Very nice car Kerry the colour might be the cause of a divorce but hey ho life sucks
> Daz


Thanks Daz :thumbup:

I totally agree with you (but then I am biased) 
I detailed a fellow RCZ owners car last week which was black with black alloys. In fact everything was black. It did nothing for me! Black does hide the curves of the car which is a shame as it's the curves that the majority of buyers would go for. This is why it's my second white RCZ as I too think it's the best colour to enhance the lines


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Yes it does. I use Gtechniq I1 on them. Spray it on, brush it in thoroughly and they hardly get dirty.


Dirt isn't the issue, more so grass/straw etc


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Farquhar said:


> Dirt isn't the issue, more so grass/straw etc


Don't go driving in fields 

Seriously brush it with I1 - no problems


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh, stunning car!

one question though, MF cutting and finishing pads with M205 wasn't too harsh for a new car?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does Reload 2015 added anything after Cancoat?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Stunning car, love it :argie:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

greymda said:


> oh, stunning car!
> 
> one question though, MF cutting and finishing pads with M205 wasn't too harsh for a new car?


The paint did have quite a lot of swirls caused by the dealer / valeter. The car was also three months old before I bought it so no I don't think it was too harsh. Remember 205 is dependant on pressure as well as pad for cutting so through trying different processes, this gave me the best results without the removal of too much umm.



sm81 said:


> Does Reload 2015 added anything after Cancoat?


It wasn't about adding anything extra to Can Coat. It was about protecting against water spotting which these type of products can be prone too. I have to say that the water behaviour is very impressive on Reload 2015. Whether it added anything is difficult to tell as I find Can Coat adds great gloss levels on its own.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it Kerry!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Natalie


----------

